# Fundraiser ideas, donations, auctions.



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, I'm reallly not sure on how this fits into the rules vs being OK and not being ok.

I am NOT asking anyone for money, so I think its ok?


A GSD rescue is needing to raise money for one of our dogs that needs surgery. The surgery is going to cost over $1,000. We have some ideas on things, and I am trying to come up with fundraising ideas. So far I am thinking bake sale? I mean everyone eats lol. Other than this I can't think of anything else. Car Wash? Its starting to get cold for that, we could probably pull it off but it would have to be soon, like in the next weekend or something.

I am also wanting to create a FB page and put things up for auction. 

Mods: Is this within the rules?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Car wash! Those always seem to raise money. We raised well over $300 one Saturday for the local HS.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bake sales always work and most people donate on top OK I do. theres 50/50 raffles. I've always wanted though at this time of the year the no dance dance. every body around this time but particularly during the Nov to jan time have more social gatherings then they can make ,the idea buy a ticket and use as your reason not to go to spouses supervisors 3 engaement dinner. The silent auction sounds really good. If it were spring it would be cool to do a walkathon w/ pets.The church i went to did that to help poor kids get to summer camp.:gsdhead:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Its all short notice but after talking to my daughter we are going to try and do a car wash. If I can get everything set up it will be this coming weekend. She is in the band and she's going to get online and contact everyone and see if they would be willing to donate their time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find a high traffic business that has room for the car wash. We used the Topps grocery market. They allowed us to use their outdoor spicket. If you can get the newspaper and radio to give an advertisement for you, you should have a great success. Make up posters of the dog that needs the surgery and other dogs that are in the rescue. That's what our girls did. The money went to some horses that were taken from a horrid situation.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, I use to do car washes as a kid. It was always through the church and it was always "free car wash" and then asked for donations for whatever we were making money for.

Should I do that or should I charge something? How much would I charge. $5 or something?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup...I think they charged $5/car. Some people handed over more. And the kids did a terrible job washing the cars! :rofl: I saw a few come thru later with spots they missed sticking out like a sore thumb. Since the rescue is a 501c3, try to have a representative for the rescue there or find out how giving receipts will work if someone asks. Make signs and put them up in gas stations and stores too. If you can wait a week to do this to allow time to get the advertising out, you will probably make out quite well.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> Mods: Is this within the rules?


You can ask for ideas but I removed the name of the rescue. 

If you have any questions on what's allowed and what's not, you can always PM one of the Mods or Admins.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> I know that asking for money is against the rules, but I wasnt sure about actual items of donations and whatnot. lol.


I'm not sure about that either and have asked for further input.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No solicitation whatsoever. People are reminded to due diligence in supporting any person or organization.

There may be threads in this section with fundraising ideas.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

A good thing to "raffle" are gift cards...It's worth the initial investment,,say a 25 dollar gift card, sell raffle tickets for a buck..


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Alright, thanks. I wasn't really sure where something like this would go so I just went to my default of posting in chat lol.

With the holidays coming up the gift card seems like a really really good idea.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

$25 savings bonds are good for a raffle also.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't know if someone said this yet, but what about a dog wash?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make it an event. let it be kown you're
raising money for a dogs surgery.
have a giant yard sale (good way to get rid
of all that unwanted stuff), bake sale
and car wash at the same time. have a hundreds to
a 1,000 fliers made. the Sunday before the big event
go around and stuff the fliers in the Sunday paper.
place the fliers in all of the local stores. find out who's delivering
the daily paper. give them $20.00 to stuff the fliers in the
Monday and Thursday paper.

pm me your address and i'll send you a donation. i'm sure
a lot of people will donate without
you asking. good luck with the fund raiser.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

sharkey19 said:


> Don't know if someone said this yet, but what about a dog wash?



That sounds like a really good idea, and lots of fun to lol.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> make it an event. let it be kown you're
> raising money for a dogs surgery.
> have a giant yard sale (good way to get rid
> of all that unwanted stuff), bake sale
> ...


Wow, thank you so much.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We made good money at the dog wash. A brave vet tech did nails for an extra fee too.
This takes more planning, but we are having a psychic fair and a zombie walk this month.
Also, a hayride, bonfire, hotdog/ chili event. We sold pie at a local airport "fly in". Also, our Facebook page stories often inspire donations from people.

Get the word out about the need. Always have a donation jar with picture and description where you can.


----------

